# The role of nutrients in human health - minerals



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I happened upon this list of nutrients and their relevance to healthy fetal development. It is made available by the Foresight Association For The Promotion Of Pre-Conceptual Care. I found it informative, and thought I'd pass it on. http://www.foresight-preconception.o...leminerals.htm

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

This is even more profound! http://bastyrcenter.org/content/view/611/

*Women who take supplemental probiotics ("friendly" bacteria) during pregnancy and breastfeeding may help lower the risk of their child developing eczema, according to a new study in the Journal of Allergy and Clinical Immunology.*

_The incidence of eczema in the children whose mothers took Lactobacillus GG was 15%, compared with almost 50% in the children whose mothers took the placebo. No side effects were observed in the mothers or children during Lactobacillus GG supplementation._

Pat


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

These are great links - thanks for sharing them!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Bumping.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Bumping.

Pat


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I happened upon this list of nutrients and their relevance to healthy fetal development. It is made available by the Foresight Association For The Promotion Of Pre-Conceptual Care. I found it informative, and thought I'd pass it on. http://www.foresight-preconception.o...leminerals.htm

Pat


Looks interesting. The link isn't working for me though.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

They've "updated" the site and the wonderful list of nutrients and the food sources is gone.

The site seems to have other useful information for pre-conception planning, however.
http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/Default.aspx
http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/27000490/

Pat


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

For a fairly complete list of foods/nutrients (find foods high in folate, low in omega-6 fatty acids, like that), this search tool is pretty cool....

http://www.nutritiondata.com/tools/nutrient-search


----------

